# So who is going to just bend over and let rogers rape you?



## photonut13 (Oct 9, 2007)

I am, and for a couple good reasons. 

1) I am moving and have to switch to rogers because Virgin has bad coverage where I am going.

2) I am admitted iSheep, what can I say... I want one and I have 230 cash waiting rolled up for July 11th

3) Its not that bad a deal for rogers, lets say I got a 200 dollar blackberry on a 3yr contract with the 45/month that has identical voice, no voice mail, no text and only 4mb of data. Now add 7/mth for non visual voicemail and 6/mth for 125 txts we get 58 a month before taxes and service fees. for 2 bucks more I may loose 50 texts, but at least I get 400mb of data. 

4) I will only use my data for "iPhone moments" eg. I need to check the weather, check my bank balance or settle an argument over something. As well as checking my email without opening image rich ads. 

5) I can learn to deal with hotspots when I just want to sit down and surf, hey i have unlimited access to rogers and fido hotspots right?

So lets just quit the whining eh? If you don't like the plans don't get an iPhone. Complaining will simply not fix anything. We are dealing with rogers here.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

They have been raping me for three years. This will be a slightly better raping for me actually.


----------



## ApplePie (Feb 28, 2007)

photonut13 said:


> I am, and for a couple good reasons.
> So lets just quit the whining eh? If you don't like the plans don't get an iPhone. Complaining will simply not fix anything. We are dealing with rogers here.


How about YOU quit whining about people whining. If you don't like it YOU go somewhere else. Your complaining about people complaining will not stop people from trying to get a better deal for themselves. Now go give Rogers your money and when the price comes down keep giving them the higher price and come back here and post so we can all thank you.


----------



## photonut13 (Oct 9, 2007)

ApplePie said:


> How about YOU quit whining about people whining. If you don't like it YOU go somewhere else. Your complaining about people complaining will not stop people from trying to get a better deal for themselves. Now go give Rogers your money and when the price comes down keep giving them the higher price and come back here and post so we can all thank you.


Well at least my whining can reach people with some amount of reason. I think people have to face the fact that Rogers is a large evil corporation. They will not listen no matter how much we complain and protest. We can either not buy it, or face the fact we want one and buy it. 

Oh and ask yourself, when was the last time Rogers ever lowered the price on anything. I just got a notification they were lowering the bandwidth cap on my high speed and increasing the cost by 2 bucks a month. Yea they might, and I stress might eventually offer unlimited but it will be over the 115 a month for 2GB plan.


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

Out of curiosity, are there any alternatives to rogers or you pretty much stuck with a monopoly?


----------



## photonut13 (Oct 9, 2007)

Well you could go with Fido, but they are owned by Rogers and have the same plans. The only advantage is per second billing, but you would have to pay 5 a month to get the extended and better rogers network coverage. Otherwise you are stuck with the crappy Fido coverage. I have had them a while back and it REALLY sucked for me.


----------



## ApplePie (Feb 28, 2007)

photonut13 said:


> Well at least my whining can reach people with some amount of reason. I think people have to face the fact that Rogers is a large evil corporation. They will not listen no matter how much we complain and protest. We can either not buy it, or face the fact we want one and buy it.
> 
> Oh and ask yourself, when was the last time Rogers ever lowered the price on anything. I just got a notification they were lowering the bandwidth cap on my high speed and increasing the cost by 2 bucks a month. Yea they might, and I stress might eventually offer unlimited but it will be over the 115 a month for 2GB plan.


Your whining has nothing to do with reason. Apple will listen if no one buys. Rogers would have to listen as well. I'm sure Rogers has a huge margin and would be willing to talk if the iSheep could contain themselves... never-mind give your support to an evil corp (your words) as long as you get what you want. Big man with a iPhone - when you see everyone smirking at you with think twice it might not be because they think you're cool.

Last time Rogers lowered my bill was when I told them I was going to Bell because it was cheaper.


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

photonut13 said:


> Well you could go with Fido, but they are owned by Rogers and have the same plans. The only advantage is per second billing, but you would have to pay 5 a month to get the extended and better rogers network coverage. Otherwise you are stuck with the crappy Fido coverage. I have had them a while back and it REALLY sucked for me.


So rogers owns that market just bout literally? What bout anti-trust laws if they exist?


----------



## photonut13 (Oct 9, 2007)

ApplePie said:


> Your whining has nothing to do with reason. Apple will listen if no one buys. Rogers would have to listen as well. I'm sure Rogers has a huge margin and would be willing to talk if the iSheep could contain themselves... never-mind give your support to an evil corp (your words) as long as you get what you want. Big man with a iPhone - when you see everyone smirking at you with think twice it might not be because they think you're cool.
> 
> Last time Rogers lowered my bill was when I told them I was going to Bell because it was cheaper.


I just dont think that you quite get it. Yea a couple hundred people might not buy it in hopes of getting the price to go down. But many thousands are going to buy it regardless and there is simply no hope of reaching them. I understand it is a noble and poetic idea to get everyone to not buy a iPhone so that they lower prices. But it is logistically impossible SO GET OVER IT! If Rogers lowers the prices on account of poor sales I will post a video of me running over one of my apple products with my car. That is how confident I am that resistance is futile.


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

kb244 said:


> So rogers owns that market just bout literally? What bout anti-trust laws if they exist?


Canadians are way too mild-mannered for that to happen. (Don't let the flaring tensions in these threads fool you!  )


----------



## beachboy_ce (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm going to see what Rogers will do with respect to adding data to my company's corporate plan. They still need to address the enterprise user, especially for a company of close to 8000 employees like mine. I haven't heard anything about Exchange support with Rogers.

I admit, it will be hard to negotiate anything in a world dominated by RIM. Therefore, if that fails, I'm looking at Fido's $60 offering, plus regular Caller ID. If I find myself using more than 75 text messages, I'll add the $15 "value" joke.

Bottomline: My Bell piece of $hit can barely hold a charge; I need a new phone.


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

JustAMacUser said:


> Canadians are way too mild-mannered for that to happen. (Don't let the flaring tensions in these threads fool you!  )


You mean South Park was right?


----------



## ApplePie (Feb 28, 2007)

photonut13 said:


> I just dont think that you quite get it. Yea a couple hundred people might not buy it in hopes of getting the price to go down. But many thousands are going to buy it regardless and there is simply no hope of reaching them. I understand it is a noble and poetic idea to get everyone to not buy a iPhone so that they lower prices. But it is logistically impossible SO GET OVER IT! If Rogers lowers the prices on account of poor sales I will post a video of me running over one of my apple products with my car. That is how confident I am that resistance is futile.


I get it. Your hundred people versus a thousand people ratio could be wrong. Plus at that ratio the numbers might not look so hot overall. Noble and poetic? Lay off the crack, it makes you sound stupid. Logistically impossible? Again lay off the crack, you know nothing about logistics. YOU GET OVER THE FACT THAT PEOPLE WILL COMPLAIN. Then again you go off on some melodramatic crack fantasy about driving over Apple products.

You basically are admitting you know you are getting ripped off by a evil corporation (all your words) and you don't want to hear anyone complain because it will shatter your little fantasy about the iPhone. Actually, I think you need more crack; well it can't hurt you.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

photonut13 said:


> So lets just quit the whining eh? If you don't like the plans don't get an iPhone. Complaining will simply not fix anything. We are dealing with rogers here.


While I'm certainly qualified to go as far as what you've said here (not having lived in Canada before nine months ago), I'm leaning in your direction. I don't see where the FURY is coming from. Mild disappointment that the package isn't identical to the US plans, INCLUDES CALLER ID* and doesn't come with a free pony, that I understand. This villagers-with-torches-storming-Ted's-house thing -- I don't see where that's coming from.

*Seriously, Rogers, a smartphone without caller ID is like a regular phone that can't dial 911. Geez.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

lindmar said:


> They have been raping me for three years. This will be a slightly better raping for me actually.


ROGERS!! Now with LUBRICANT!!
:lmao:


----------



## ApplePie (Feb 28, 2007)

chas_m said:


> *Seriously, Rogers, a smartphone without caller ID is like a regular phone that can't dial 911. Geez.


Quit your b!tchin! You know talk like that will whip us into a FURY and we will be marching to Ted's with with flaming sticks.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

ApplePie said:


> Quit your b!tchin! You know talk like that will whip us into a FURY and we will be marching to Ted's with with flaming sticks.


(Ted Rogers impersonation) RRRRRRR!!! DATA BAD!!! MUST CHARGE MUCHLY!!!


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

I will not be buying an iPhone at this time with Rogers. They will not see a single penny from me at this time.

Some say the target here is teens? Really? How many teens wait until after 9:00pm to make Unlimited calls? How many teens will go through the day minutes given on the $60 base plan? How many teens will go OVER the text messages given on the basic $60 plan WITHOUT the added $15 value pack?

Lets look at what we Canadians agree to pay with Rogers and the iPhone:

1. We LOVE paying for Caller Display and ID. All the carriers could charge like $50 for that service alone and we Canadians would just go, oh well, what choice do we have right?

2. We LOVE to pay service fees, even though some cellular companies are not charging service fees period! But oh it's ok, Rogers is awesome and we love paying for all the service fees they hand us on the plate before signing that contract.

3. We love being TIED to a 3 YEAR or longer contract with our cellular provider called Rogers! Apple in this time could come out with 3 new iPhones or what I expect to happen re-invent their own iPhone in less then 2 years.

4. We absolutely enjoy and LOVE to call our loved ones on our Unlimited plans of talk time starting at 9:00pm. Nothing like keeping those people up a little longer after a hard day just so that you could hope not to run out of your days minutes too early in the month.

5. We LOVE not to be able to text message as much anymore on such a device like the iPhone on the basic plan of $60. We will need to teach the teens of today to use their device a lot less.

Once again lets see what you will be getting on the base price of owning an iPhone with Rogers per month:

- You must pay $60 minimum base plan plus service fees.

- You get 150 daytime minutes per month

- You get 75 outgoing SMS messages

- 400MB of data use with ANY APP (E-mail, Safari, Weather, Stocks, etc.)

- Visual Voice Mail (Not sure if that is part of the 400MB of data or not)

- Unlimited incoming SMS messages

- Wifi Hotspots (if you're lucky to be in one of those areas)

- Unlimited evening and weekends starting at 9:00PM

That's it!

Rogers has two added plans one starting at $15 and the other starting at $20 called Value Added Packages. These will include depending on which one:

- Call Display, Who Called, Rinback Tones?? Set for different people when they call?

- 2,500 of Call forwarding time (Who uses this? Business people?) Certainly not the target market of the youth these days

- 2,500 of SMS messages

The above are for the $15 added on. By the way if you want the Unlimited start time reduced to 6:00PM you have to get the $20 value added pack.

So you walk into Rogers on July 11th. Pay for the 16GB as most people here said they would get instead of the 8GB. Say you pick the $60 and of course you will need to get the added value pack with probably Caller ID and perhaps Unlimited Calling starting at 6:00PM looks better then 9:00PM so throw on another $20. Add on the service fees and taxes and it works out to close to $100.00.

The average Canadian can't own the iPhone for less then $100/month or more in charges. Not at what Rogers is currently giving for Voice and Data rates. If that sounds reasonable to all Canadians. Then we really are an extremely wealthy country that has too much money for the average family and home that says "Hey no problem, it's only $100/month, big deal" 

Rogers can fix a few things though. I had planned on spending at least $60/month on a plan for the iPhone, somewhat in comparison to our neighbours in the south. So that is not the issue. Do our neighbours in the south pay those ridiculous service fees like we do with Rogers? Do our neighbours in the south pay $15 to $20 just to have Caller ID? I'm not even talking about the other added stuff included with the $15 or $20. Do our neighbours in the south start their Unlimited Time at 9:00PM? Are they capped at 400MB at the base price of $60?

All Rogers has to do is the following:

1. Drop the cost for Caller ID period!
2. Increase SMS to Unlimited period! This day and age, that is how most young people stay in touch and Rogers needs to advance with the times
3. Start Unlimited calling at 6:00 or 7:00PM without added costs period!
4. Reduce the amount of service fees to either 1 or ZERO!
5. Increase 400MB base starting package to 1GB!

That's all Rogers has to do, and if they were to do the above, they would sell an iPhone to every household (wishful thinking there) but at least a lot more then they will in the next few months.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

MacGYVER said:


> All Rogers has to do is the following:
> 
> 1. Drop the cost for Caller ID period!


I am totally with you on this.



> 2. Increase SMS to Unlimited period! This day and age, that is how most young people stay in touch and Rogers needs to advance with the times.


You're dreaming. Even AT&T doesn't do this. SMS is THE big moneymaker for cell phone companies. This will NEVER HAPPEN. A much more realistic goal would have been to call on Rogers to match the AT&T amounts of text.



> 3. Start Unlimited calling at 6:00 or 7:00PM without added costs period!


Again, NEVER going to happen. Everyone who is moaning about the 9pm has conveniently forgotten that a) this is nothing new for Rogers and b) 9pm is ALSO the AT&T definition of "night" without an added surcharge.

Again, make your goals at least marginally realistic or you're just wanking. Why not "and I want a pony!" at the end of your list??



> 4. Reduce the amount of service fees to either 1 or ZERO!


Ah, now you're back on track. I think this is an entirely realistic demand -- if Fido, Solo and Koodoo can do it, Rogers can do it (though apparently you need an "o" at the end of your name to pull this off, so perhaps we should demand that Rogers change their name to Roger-o!  )



> 5. Increase 400MB base starting package to 1GB!


Hmmm. Okay, I'm on board with this too.



> That's all Rogers has to do, and if they were to do the above, they would sell an iPhone to every household (wishful thinking there) but at least a lot more then they will in the next few months.


Man I wish I knew why geeks think they make up a large portion of the population and thus people/companies should just do what they say! I call this the "slashdot delusion."

Do you know how many people will ACTUALLY refuse to buy an iPhone over this *who otherwise would have?*

Maybe 1,000 in the whole country, that's how many. Maybe.


----------



## beachboy_ce (Jun 25, 2007)

chas_m said:


> I think this is an entirely realistic demand -- if *Fido*, Solo and Koodoo can do it, Rogers can do it


Care to elaborate? I assumed Rogers and Fido charge similar (if not the same) fees.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

beachboy_ce said:


> Care to elaborate? I assumed Rogers and Fido charge similar (if not the same) fees.


Someone in one of the other hundred or so "I can't believe I'm not getting a pony!" threads made the claim that Fido, Solo and Koodoo (which is pronounced "koo-doe" for some reason) all had no service fees.

I am a Fido customer but not on contract so I can't verify whether Fido charges a service fee or not. They haven't charged me one.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

I'm waiting for the "OMG, Rogers scre*d me thread in about 2 months time when the bills start coming in.

400 MB is a joke... a sick joke. The iPhone is not a phone in any traditional sense. It's a handheld computer. Folks seem to be forgetting this. Many of the apps currently being developed use data. Lots of data. For those teens who are hot to trot on this thing just keep in mind when you see many of the applications they will be out of bounds for you. Your $120 a month bill will easily swell to $175 or more if you dare to use them. Don't say you weren't warned.

I see plenty of comparisons to the Blackberry. Not even close. They are two distinctly different devices that suit different needs. What Rogers is doing is selling a hobbled device for what it's intended for. Canada is *NOT* getting *THE* iPhone. For those who only want a cool trendy phone to send a few e-mails then great for you that you have money to spare for fancy e-mailing. 

The rest of us wanted this revolutionary device to use as it was intended. It's not whining, it's just a huge disappointment that Canada is being left in the dark ages of mobile communication. Rather sad for those of us old enough to remember that Canada was once a world leader in telecommunications.


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

I find it funny how people get so emotional over a PHONE. A nice phone, sure, but a phone nonetheless. A PHONE! roflllllll


Patrix


----------



## iJay (Nov 10, 2002)

All Rogers has to do is the following:

1. Drop the cost for Caller ID period!
2. Increase SMS to Unlimited period! This day and age, that is how most young people stay in touch and Rogers needs to advance with the times
3. Start Unlimited calling at 6:00 or 7:00PM without added costs period!
4. Reduce the amount of service fees to either 1 or ZERO!
5. Increase 400MB base starting package to 1GB!

That's all Rogers has to do, and if they were to do the above, they would sell an iPhone to every household (wishful thinking there) but at least a lot more then they will in the next few months.[/QUOTE]

HERE HERE


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 28, 2006)

adagio said:


> I'm waiting for the "OMG, Rogers scre*d me thread in about 2 months time when the bills start coming in.
> 
> 400 MB is a joke... a sick joke. The iPhone is not a phone in any traditional sense. It's a handheld computer. Folks seem to be forgetting this. Many of the apps currently being developed use data. Lots of data. For those teens who are hot to trot on this thing just keep in mind when you see many of the applications they will be out of bounds for you. Your $120 a month bill will easily swell to $175 or more if you dare to use them. Don't say you weren't warned.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, that thread's definitely coming soon to a forum near you. 

You know I was wondering something...wouldn't the phone always be accessing the data network?

It's got "Assisted" GPS, which to my knowledge (I may be wrong) you can't disengage. This A-GPS is, in Apple's specs, a combination of a GPS receiver IC and the data network to give you a "faster fix" on your location. Plus, wouldn't such a data friendly phone always be polling the network for one reason or another. Sort of like a drippy faucet. Maybe someone could shed some light on that. 

It's funny that adagio brings up Canada once being a telecom front runner. I just passed by the Teleglobe building at Morningside and Milner. I remember when that building was one of the central gateways for getting calls out of Canada and across the world, before undersea cable took over the load. A proud Canadian company...well, I think that some Indian megaconglomerate took them over and pretty much stripped all the useful tech.

It seems that we Canadians can't hold on to any of our businesses anymore...what are we now, 60% owned by foreigners? It seems that every major store I see now is just a Canadian subsidiary with the head office in another country.

I remember as a kid hearing all the wonderful talk about deregulation and increased competition during Mulroney's days in the Great House and how great it would be for consumers; giving them better choices and prices. 25 years on, what has happened...nothing good I think.

I liked Ontario Hydro, not Ontario Power Generation. I like Transport Canada...not the GTAA. I liked Bell Canada...not BCE. It looks like Privatization and its benefits are nothing more than snake oil. If you don't like what Ted is doing...tough...we've really allowed it to happen, haven't we. 

People don't like what Rogers/Fido is doing...but they are the only GSM carrier in Canada right? And chances are you're gonna need a cell phone, so you only got two technology choices...CDMA or GSM. At least in the CDMA department, you have competition (if you could call it that, between Bell and Telus), however, in the GSM arena, you only have the Rogers/Fido entity.

I thought the whole point to Mulroney's machinations was to prevent monopolies?

On a side note, I think it would be cool to have a discussion on the whole topic of deregulation and privatization in Canada. If I get a chance in the next couple of days, I'll kick one off in the Everything Else section. Or perhaps one of my more enlightened colleagues might get there before I do.

Oh, wonderful...as I'm typing, oil has just reached a record $142 USD a barrel. Excuse me, while I go do my happy dance.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

patrix said:


> I find it funny how people get so emotional over a PHONE. A nice phone, sure, but a phone nonetheless. A PHONE! roflllllll
> 
> 
> Patrix


i agree to a certain extent, but the other perspective comes from folks like me, running a business, who were hoping for a viable alternative to a blackberry, it's disappointing. 

Thankfully, i don't NEED the iphone so i won't get it as this point in time.

So yes, the iphone is that viable alternative, but for me, not at those price points (and not for others).


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

How much do you think getting Caller ID actually costs, by itself? It's $5 or $6. Sure the $15 or $20 'value' pack is a lot, but you get stuff with it. (It's the $60+ that is insufficient for what you get.)



iJay said:


> All Rogers has to do is the following:
> 
> 1. Drop the cost for Caller ID period!
> 2. Increase SMS to Unlimited period! This day and age, that is how most young people stay in touch and Rogers needs to advance with the times
> ...


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

Features are a profit/gouging center for all telcos. What does it cost to enable caller id on a Telco Switch [which someone like Rogers may only have a few of, each switch being able to handle a few hundred thousand lines], approx $50K. What does that mean, that if only approx 1000 users pay for the feature in the first month of service, the feature in the switch has been paid for, every other cent is profit !


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

400MB is likely to be enough data for a large majority of users. I've heard quoted numbers from people in the US that have their iPhone and they use less than 200MB usually. The only problem I have is the price. I guess I'll probably be just keeping my current iPhone EDGE and not get any data plan because nearly $100/month just to check email on my phone and browse the internet is retarded. Rogers has really hobbled the base plan in order to force people to get the higher cost plans. 75 SMS is ridiculous. If you use SMS a lot then you'll burn through that in no time. At least I don't use SMS so it's not a problem for me, but there are many people that do.


The iPhone's GPS chip is "real GPS" from the horse's mouth. The maps are downloaded and not stored on the phone so that's where the data usage comes in. Which method it actually uses is based on how accurate you want to be.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

How many people are going to use a GPS? I've never walked down a street and said "Gee I wish I knew where I was" - well, not when I was sober anyway.

I really can't imagine people using this feature constantly.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

kb244 said:


> So rogers owns that market just bout literally? What bout anti-trust laws if they exist?


The average person has no idea what is GSM, CDMA, EDGE, 1X, etc. There is competition in the cell phone space. There's no monopoly here. GSM is just a technology used to implement a service, it's not the service itself. The fact that the iPhone only works on GSM doesn't change anything. Apple could make a CDMA iPhone if they wanted. They just chose not to.


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

hayesk said:


> How many people are going to use a GPS? I've never walked down a street and said "Gee I wish I knew where I was" - well, not when I was sober anyway.
> 
> I really can't imagine people using this feature constantly.


You're kidding right?

GPS was the number one request to Apple from all users of the iPhone 1.0 and other people who wanted to buy an iPhone. This is a huge deal for Apple and the iPhone, otherwise it would not have been the number one feature requested over the last year.


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

hayesk said:


> How many people are going to use a GPS? I've never walked down a street and said "Gee I wish I knew where I was" - well, not when I was sober anyway.
> 
> I really can't imagine people using this feature constantly.


There's many times I could have used a GPS phone that actually works.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

I will be getting on too. The main reason - I want an iPhone that works properly in Canada. 

The main problem with these plans is that a high data user doesn't mean a high voice user. If not unlimited, should have been a 1 or 2 gb cap on the data across all plans and then people could have just selected how many mins they want.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

patrix said:


> I find it funny how people get so emotional over a PHONE. A nice phone, sure, but a phone nonetheless. A PHONE! roflllllll
> 
> 
> Patrix


I find your comment funny actually. 

Look, in the grand scheme of life, an iPhone means very little to most people. 

However, this is a forum dedicated to discussing Mac technology, and right now in the Mac sphere, the iPhone is top-dog and many people have been waiting over a year and a half for it, so how can anyone be surprised when its released with lame data plans that people are going to passionately discuss it here.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

MacGYVER said:


> You're kidding right?
> 
> GPS was the number one request to Apple from all users of the iPhone 1.0 and other people who wanted to buy an iPhone. This is a huge deal for Apple and the iPhone, otherwise it would not have been the number one feature requested over the last year.


No, I'm serious. People thinking they need a feature and actually needing one are two different things. Before GPS, people weren't getting lost all the time.


----------



## beachboy_ce (Jun 25, 2007)

hayesk said:


> No, I'm serious. People thinking they need a feature and actually needing one are two different things. Before GPS, people weren't getting lost all the time.


Depends on how often you travel. Personally, I don't need GPS in Victoria, but when I'm in LA on business, GPS would be a nice feature to have.


----------



## Stealth68 (Jun 27, 2008)

*Complain and don't purchase iPhone until rates are more reasonable...*

It's the only way to effect change... The outrage the blogosphere is exhibiting plus customer activism will indeed change the rates... Particularly if existing customers complain...


Ted Rogers [email protected]

J Innes (VP) [email protected]

Jane Haitsma [email protected]

Please email them, politely, to express the disappointment you feel with the new iphone data plans

Also general contact form is here :

https://your.rogers.com/contact/contactus_main.asp

APPLE :

To email apple's media relations top guy 

Simon Atkins ( Canada )
[email protected]

and 
The head corporate media guy in the USA

Steve Dowling
[email protected]
(408) 974-1896

and the BIG honcho at Apple for communications is :

Katie Cotton
[email protected]
Vice President of Worldwide Corporate Communications


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

ehMax said:


> I find your comment funny actually.
> 
> Look, in the grand scheme of life, an iPhone means very little to most people.
> 
> However, this is a forum dedicated to discussing Mac technology, and right now in the Mac sphere, the iPhone is top-dog and many people have been waiting over a year and a half for it, so how can anyone be surprised when its released with lame data plans that people are going to passionately discuss it here.


Oh for sure I never said "don'T talk about it" or anything of the sorts. I was mostly referring to the extreme emotions, people flaming each other or going over the top concerning this topic. I can understand how people are disappointed, but some reactions are really over the top for waht amounts to a cell phone. We've lived this long without it, we don't NEED it as the other said.. Just a bit of perspective 

Carry on, otherwise... (heck I AM discussing in these threads too ,arent I?)


Patrix


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

hayesk said:


> No, I'm serious. People thinking they need a feature and actually needing one are two different things. Before GPS, people weren't getting lost all the time.


+1.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Rogers have dropped data rates CONSIDERABLY from what they currently are and all you people are bit*hing and crying...get a life, serously! This is your biggest worry in life; cell plans? What about gas, this means nothing to anyone here?


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

iJay said:


> All Rogers has to do is the following:
> 
> 1. Drop the cost for Caller ID period!
> 2. Increase SMS to Unlimited period! This day and age, that is how most young people stay in touch and Rogers needs to advance with the times
> ...


In addition, I would add more daytime minutes (i.e. starts at 400 min), nation-wide calling, and carry over unused minutes.. like they do in the US.

Rogers plans and promotions have always taken the approach of nickel and diming consumers.

And their free evenings at 9pm... what's up with that? should be 7 or 8pm at the latest.

KMA Ted... your rate plans and service sucks as usual. I would move over to T-Mobile Canada in an instant.


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Rogers have dropped data rates CONSIDERABLY from what they currently are and all you people are bit*hing and crying...get a life, serously! This is your biggest worry in life; cell plans? What about gas, this means nothing to anyone here?


Maybe people were/are excited to finally get a legit iPhone and considering the price of everything skyrocketing, adding on another $70-130 per month just for a cell phone/mobile device sucks.


----------



## Mocha (Oct 10, 2007)

*400MB/mo is a bit thin, but the airtime $uckS bigtime!*

I hoped that Rogers would offer a uasble iPhone package for $80/mo all in that I wouldn't have to constantly worry about overages with - something approaching the AT&T offers. 

Check the AT&T plans. All of them include unlimited data, Visual Voicemail, 200 TXT messages, rollover minutes, and unlimited mobile-to-mobile calling. A TWO YEAR contract (only) is mandatory.

Currently, my $45/mo Bell plan is 700 WD mins, free EVE (8:00pm) and WE, plus 20 free calls to a specific local number. Add in CD, VoiceMail, access fees and my plan comes to $62.70 before taxes.

If Rogers had offered a 450 WD, unlimited incomming calls, free EVE & WE (8:00pm), (SCRAP the CD and access fees) for $60/ mo coupled with $20 for a measly 400MB/mo, I would SO be there. I'd even be willing to pay $5/mo to have EVE start at when most sentient beings thinks it does - 5 / 6 pm.

As it is, I'm exploring all other options now EXCEPT for the iPhone 3G via Robbers.

E.


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

Well, even with the Government holding me down, it ain't gonna happen.

The sooner the Feds get out of the sales taxes business, even at the expense of higher personal income taxes, the sooner we will experience the joy of competition.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

iJohnHenry said:


> Well, even with the Government holding me down, it ain't gonna happen.
> 
> The sooner the Feds get out of the sales taxes business, even at the expense of higher personal income taxes, the sooner we will experience the joy of competition.


Yes, it is difficult to believe that the government will show proper oversight for consumer rights when they are getting a piece of the action.


----------



## jeepguy (Apr 4, 2008)

hayesk said:


> No, I'm serious. People thinking they need a feature and actually needing one are two different things. Before GPS, people weren't getting lost all the time.


GPS saves marriages, it will lead to a lower divorce rate


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Cannot believe people are calling Roger´s an evil corporation because they are trying to make money.

Hasn´t anyone every heard of freaking Unilever or some other big huge Conglomerate that ****s with the world way more than Rogers does.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Adrian. said:


> Cannot believe people are calling Roger´s an evil corporation because they are trying to make money.
> 
> Hasn´t anyone every heard of freaking Unilever or some other big huge Conglomerate that ****s with the world way more than Rogers does.


I have enough outrage for both, and more.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

CaptainCode said:


> Maybe people were/are excited to finally get a legit iPhone and considering the price of everything skyrocketing, adding on another $70-130 per month just for a cell phone/mobile device sucks.


I pay $85 right now for my BB and get 4Mb of data, now for that price....under the new plan I'll get 746Mb more data; how anyine can bitch is beyond me. Think about that the cost would be if they didn't change their plans. 200Mb under todays plan is $100 for data only.

Rogers gave us a good deal and dropped their pricing substantially; anyone who can't see that is out of their minds and should stick to a land line...

Is it just me or are all the people complaining those who are cheap and have < $40 cell phone plans?


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> I pay $85 right now for my BB and get 4Mb of data, now for that price....under the new plan I'll get 746Mb more data; how anyine can bitch is beyond me. Think about that the cost would be if they didn't change their plans. 200Mb under todays plan is $100 for data only.
> 
> Rogers gave us a good deal and dropped their pricing substantially; anyone who can't see that is out of their minds and should stick to a land line...
> 
> Is it just me or are all the people complaining those who are cheap and have < $40 cell phone plans?


That's partly accurate; there's certainly a lot of people out there who are wondering why an electronics company that has insisted on requiring voice plus data for every plan would... require voice plus data on every plan. I knew this would probably cost somewhere between $70-80 for a realistic plan in Canada (not including fees).

Even so, it doesn't quite excuse Rogers' behavior in relation to the US. They should know full well that the currency equivalency tells Canadians exactly what they're missing out on versus their American friends on AT&T.

I'd actually say the low amount of calling time is more egregious than the data: while 750MB is actually pretty reasonable (you're unlikely to pass the limit unless you use a lot of video or grab a lot of e-mail attachments), I would hope for 400 or 450 minutes of calling every month, or at least evenings closer to the 7PM of Fido.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Everyne is missing a VERY IMPORTANT point; the US hs 10 times the population and competition we do. Competition drives product priceg. PERIOD.


----------



## photonut13 (Oct 9, 2007)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> I pay $85 right now for my BB and get 4Mb of data, now for that price....under the new plan I'll get 746Mb more data; how anyine can bitch is beyond me. Think about that the cost would be if they didn't change their plans. 200Mb under todays plan is $100 for data only.
> 
> Rogers gave us a good deal and dropped their pricing substantially; anyone who can't see that is out of their minds and should stick to a land line...
> 
> Is it just me or are all the people complaining those who are cheap and have < $40 cell phone plans?


Thankyou, that is exactly what I have been trying to say all along. Although I have to admit I am one of the cheap people that has a 30 dollar cell plan with Virgin. I pay 25+tax and I get 200 anytime minutes and 100 texts per month. for 30 more I just do not see the rogers plan as an absolute raping, just a mild one.


----------



## Greg H (Jan 4, 2002)

Well, not that anyone cares, but I'm a Mac fanatic who also happens to be a large contributor to the Rogers money pit (i.e., two HD PVR's, one non-HD PVR, almost every damn channel Rogers offers and a cell phone subscription). I was putting off replacing my current cell until the iPhone surfaced. With the long awaited announcement of the rate plans finally forthcoming, my plans have now changed. 
Unfortunately, everyone has a limit and Ted, you money grubbing, zero value adding, parasite, have pushed me over that limit. Like many others, I'm not really surprised, just disappointed that Mr. Job's finally gave in to the Rogers money making machine. Boy do we need some bloody competition here!!!

For the record, my multimillionaire boss and I will be two of those 1000 people who will refuse to succumb to the lure of the iPhone strictly out of principle. 

To paraphrase the self-immortalized Howard Stern "F-Teddie"


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Greg H said:


> Boy do we need some bloody competition here!!!


Boy you got THAT right!!!

THAT is where the torch-bearing villagers should directing their efforts -- telling the CRTC that Rogers' action is PROOF we need competition.

A 1,000 people refusing to buy an iPhone? 10,000? HA! Means NOTHING.

10,000 people deluging the CRTC with complaints and demanding relief via competition ... THAT will keep Ted Rogers up at night.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

chas_m said:


> 10,000 people deluging the CRTC with complaints and demanding relief via competition ... THAT will keep Ted Rogers up at night.


You think? Ted Rogers probably owns most of the CRTC. LOL


----------



## orbital (Jan 14, 2006)

ApplePie said:


> Your whining has nothing to do with reason. Apple will listen if no one buys. Rogers would have to listen as well. I'm sure Rogers has a huge margin and would be willing to talk if the iSheep could contain themselves... never-mind give your support to an evil corp (your words) as long as you get what you want. *Big man with a iPhone - when you see everyone smirking at you with think twice it might not be because they think you're cool.*
> 
> Last time Rogers lowered my bill was when I told them I was going to Bell because it was cheaper.


Wow. Pretty angry sounding. It's just a phone.


----------



## mirkrim (Oct 20, 2006)

Commodus said:


> I'd actually say the low amount of calling time is more egregious than the data


Seriously. 150 daytime minutes with evenings starting at 9pm... Rogers must think we're all vampires or something.


----------



## photonut13 (Oct 9, 2007)

mirkrim said:


> Seriously. 150 daytime minutes with evenings starting at 9pm... Rogers must think we're all vampires or something.


Well actually its not that bad if you go with Fido, identical plans but guess what? Billing by the second and evenings start at 7pm. I think that is what I am doing now.


----------



## beachboy_ce (Jun 25, 2007)

photonut13 said:


> Well actually its not that bad if you go with Fido, identical plans but guess what? Billing by the second and evenings start at 7pm. I think that is what I am doing now.


If you look at that statement separately. Yes, 150 minutes billed by the second is manageable, but still very low. Yes, 400MB could be okay if you're around Wifi most of the time, but you'll still have to watch your usage. 

When you put these two things together, then charge $60, thats when it turns ugly. If that plan was $30, then maybe it would suffice for some users.


----------



## jeepguy (Apr 4, 2008)

Commodus said:


> (you're unlikely to pass the limit unless you use a lot of video or grab a lot of e-mail attachments),


Look at it this way, if *Most people* won't go over, it wouldn't cost Rogers anything to say it's unlimited, but obviously Rogers thinks you will go over and charge you accordingly. The point is I'm a data hog, I use very little talk time, I don't go to Second cup, or Starbucks, I'm a Tim Hortons guy and Barrie has more Tim Hortons per KM than anywhere I've been in Ontario, and I've been everywhere.

Rogers is Suffocating the iPhone experience with data limits.


----------

